# لطالما / طالما



## djamal 2008

يبدو لي أن لا يوجد فرق بينهما و أريد السبب كيف حصل هذا؛

و هل يجوز إستعمالها عوضا عن ما دام؛


----------



## elroy

برأيي فقط طالما ممكن استخدامها بمعنى ما دام.

أما بالنسبة لمعنى منذ مدة طويلة فاستخدام لطالما شائع ولكن هناك من يعتبره خطأ شائعًا ويحبذ استخدام طالما فقط.

على سبيل المثال:

طالما أنت معي فأنا مطمئن 
لطالما أنت معي فأنا مطمئن 

لطالما ظننت أن التدخين مضر بالصحة - مستخدمة وشائعة ولكنها مرفوضة لدى البعض
طالما ظننت أن التدخين مضر بالصحة - يستخدمها من يرفض لطالما


----------

